# Car Plan Demon Shine - Removes wax?



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

Just popped into my local Sainsburys and picked up some of this - Had a quick go on the van just now.

I did my winter protection yesterday using Collinite 476 but the Demon Shine seems to strip it off? I sprayed water on the panel where I applied the 476 yesterday and the beading is deffinatley alot tighter than where I have sprayed the Demon Shine.

I thought I would be able to use the Demon Shine as a top layer as such to add abit of bling

Sounds abit stupid but maybe the Demon Shine is sat on top of the 476 [instead of removed it] and once the Demon Shine wears off the beading will go tight again as the water will be on the 476?:speechles


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Did you rinse off the demonshine?


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

No just followed instructions on the bottle which were something along the lines of 'wipe with a micro-fibre cloth until product is no longer visable'


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Never had any problem with it before, in fact there are time I have just left it on as I knew it was going to rain and that would wash it off.


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

I have had no problems with it either. I also spray it on the wheels when I have washed them and more so tend to leave them to dry, it seems to leave them with a "wax like" water repelincey.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

62mph said:


> No just followed instructions on the bottle which were something along the lines of 'wipe with a micro-fibre cloth until product is no longer visable'


Hmmph, don't recall those type of instructions, more along the line of wash the car, mix some solution and pour over the vehicle, when I have used it in the past, I rinse the car with plain water after wards, but in answer to your question, no it does not strip wax.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

right what is happening is its sitting on top of the original wax and retarding the original wax beading nothing to worry about its not stripped the original wax.
I have had this when i have used it as often use it as a QD to remove light dust etc.
This also happens with the ultimate finish waterless wash.
I had this recently with the wifes black polo but after a wash with the bilt hamber auto wash it restored the bilt hamber hydra wax beading back.

The original post sound like it was used as the QD mix


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

i use it as a QD - somewhere around a 10% mix, and notice difference in beading, didnt realise you had to wash it off after wards


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

TheGooner84 said:


> i use it as a QD - somewhere around a 10% mix, and notice difference in beading, didnt realise you had to wash it off after wards


You dont have to wash it off it just reduces the beading. It will wash off when you do a proper wash but that will restore the original wax anyway


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

These are the photos of the instructions I have on the back of the bottle




























Will get a photo of the beading on the panel with both demon shine and Colly tomorrow when its not so dark

Thanks for the help so far guys:thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

2 types of Demon Shine


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> 2 types of Demon Shine


Yepp you have the QD version, rather than the rinse aid version


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> 2 types of Demon Shine





james_death said:


> Yepp you have the QD version, rather than the rinse aid version


Thanks for the quick response guys:thumb:

So properly sounding like a newbie - What would I use this version for and is it afterall removing any waxes?


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

It will literally be that the demon shine gives worse beading than your wax.

As it drops back your wax should start beading again. It should come back after one wash.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

62mph said:


> Thanks for the quick response guys:thumb:
> 
> So properly sounding like a newbie - What would I use this version for and is it afterall removing any waxes?


Have a look at the thread below, particularly Viper's post. There are some useful links to other discussions which may help you.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=120600&highlight=demon


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

62mph said:


> Thanks for the quick response guys:thumb:
> 
> So properly sounding like a newbie - What would I use this version for and is it afterall removing any waxes?


Just use it like a quick detailer, it wont strip the wax and what your seeing is the beading properties of the demon shine which will wear off. Just think of it as a sacrificial layer helping protect your wax.
I've used it on unwaxed cars before and it does have a bit of protection all by itself but isnt exactly hard wearing.


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

Demon Shine Definately will not remove wax. I've used it for as long as i can remember as a drying aid. after you've got your wax down the demon shine will sit on top of it. as was said previously - it not hard wearing. spray it on then rinse it off and finally dry the car properly. if you use it every time you wash should make your actual wax protection last a fraction longer.


----------

